# [URGENT]Suggest me a Company Name Generator Software



## ritesh.g (May 6, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I and some of my friends have decided to open a consultancy
We have to decide the  name as soon as possible
I have searched every legal site but couldn't find
Please Please suggest me a software that will help me generate names for the company

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 6, 2009)

I would suggest NameRazor...

*www.marketing-drive.com/store/name-razor/index.php


----------



## ritesh.g (May 6, 2009)

^Give me a torrent link & btw i am a buddy of Rahim


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 6, 2009)

^I don't use torrents and haven't got much idea about them!! And nobody could help you with torrent links here coz it's illegal here!!


----------



## Ziza (May 12, 2009)

There is a program called Business Name Generator, didn't use it myself, but heard some good feedbacks


----------

